# Aparatos indesmontables



## Josefe17 (May 26, 2010)

Hola a todos, a quién no le ha psasoa alguna vez de no poder reparar algo por no poderlo abrir. Da MUCHA rabia, por ejemplo cuando un cargador viene termosoldado y o se cambia o se destroza para abrirlo, o cuando son tornillos tan raros que no existen destornilladores baratos, o éstos son inaflojables; por lo que desde aquí planteo subir soluciones e intentar hacer una proposición de obligar que TODO aparato se pueda desmontar por el usuario, pudiéndolo arreglar cualquiera.
Como alternativas planteo por ejemplo para tornillos planos con un resalto en medio, rebajar el destornillador a la mitas para que entre y se pueda abrir.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## Traviato (May 26, 2010)

¿Dónde queda una de las leyes de oro de la mecánica? 

"TODO LO QUE SE ARMA, SE DESARMA"

Pero es cierto, hay algunas cosas que claman al cielo.

Pero siempre hay trucos. Por ejemplo, las cajas termosoldadas: si vas golpeando con cierta contundencia alrededor de la unión, con paciencia y tiempo suficiente, termina abriendose.

Referente a las herramientas, aparte de que muchas de ellas se venden en juegos de puntas "raras", algunas se van modificando a la conveniencia del momento y van quedando para usos posteriores.  Al final tienes una docena de juegos destrozados.

Pero llevas razón, suscribo todo lo que dices.

Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 26, 2010)

josefe17 dijo:


> Da MUCHA rabia, por ejemplo cuando un cargador viene termosoldado y o se cambia o se destroza para abrirlo



Ya he sufrido eso y existe una solución que normalmente da buen resultado sin romper nada: "Se pone el cargador en una morsa (o tornillo de banco o que le llamen en su país) cuidando de que la junta termosellada quede a la altura donde terminan las mordazas. Una vez ubicado ahí, se cierra la morsa ejerciendo presión (bastante, pero sin romper nada) sobre la junta. Luego se gira el cargador 90º y se repite el proceso hasta dar una vuelta completa. Si no consiguen soltar ambas mitades, se repite el proceso completo hasta que se logre, sin que se exciten demasiado y le den manija a la morsa hasta pulverizar todo".
Por lo general, se suelta antes de completar la segunda vuelta, pero hay algunos que no son tan fáciles y requieren un poco mas de paciencia.


----------



## arrivaellobo (May 26, 2010)

Yo recomiendo una cosa, que parece una tontería, pero realmente me ha pasado mas de una vez, y es que al desmontar un aparato, quitas todos los tornillos que crees que hay, pero sigue sin abrir, y buscas y buscas y no hay mas!! Se me ocurrio mirar debajo de la pegatina de caracteristicas, y allí estaba el maldito. Tambien suelen poner debajo de la tapa que cubre las baterías o pilas, y debajo de las gomas inferiores antideslizantes.
Un saludo

PD: Para los tornillos duros como piedras, unos golpecitos (suaves...) y acaban saliendo.


----------



## Josefe17 (May 27, 2010)

Os cuento, tengo un cargador Compaq de 18,5 v que mete más parásitos al sonido que las perras del pueblo cuando entran en casa, y estoy harto, ya que no se cómo, pero debido a que está todo conectado de un modo o de otro, hay parásitos en toda la casa, y estoy harto, por lo que este verno le abriré y miraré los capas y buscaré ese rizado. Ya he quitado la etiqueta. Por ciero, Ezavalla, no te entiendo muy bién lo que planteas.

Josefe17


----------



## Helminto G. (May 27, 2010)

en cargadores de lap y tienen una ligera separacion entre ambas partes es ese espacio desliso un  pedazo de segueta afilada caprichosamente para estos fines hasta lograr cortar la parte que une el artefacto, despues solamente un poco de pegamento epoxico y ni se nota que se abrio.
para tornillos sobre metal atascados uso WD-40 y aveces le aplico calor
a tornillos con la cabeza dañada le hago una ranura y desarmador plano y si aun no se puede perforo la cabeza hasta liberar la tapa que quiero quitar y luego sustituyo el tornillo


----------



## antiworldx (May 27, 2010)

No hay nada que con un buen golpe contuso no lo abra o afloje.

En mi tiempo de mecanico automotriz, aprendi mañas suficientes de tal manera que no hay que se resista a ser abierto. Tornillos escondidos, raros, duros, barridos. Para todo hay una maña, y en la mayoria de los casos, una herramienta.
Los buenos talleres mecanicos tienen las herramientas extrañas que hacen falta para abrir las cosas, un amigo tiene un taller y con el voy a pedirle la herramienta.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 27, 2010)

eso si, un buen golpe del tamaño apropiado logra maravillas


----------



## Josefe17 (May 27, 2010)

Me acuerdo una vez que mi padre quería desmontar la cisterna del vater. Aquí van sobre la taza con unas palomillas de hierro bajo el agua, por lo que apareció esa sal llamada óxido de hierro, por lo que no se podían abrir. ¿Qué hizo? Taladradora en mano y salieron (hechos pedazos, pero salieron).
También yo hice lo mismo con una base múltiple con el interruptor roto y tornillos sin ranura (planos), pero casi la destrozo.

Josefe17


----------



## Helminto G. (May 27, 2010)

tambien recomiendo observacion, mucha observacion


----------



## capitanp (May 27, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Ya he sufrido eso y existe una solución que normalmente da buen resultado sin romper nada: "Se pone el cargador en una morsa (o tornillo de banco o que le llamen en su país) cuidando de que la junta termosellada quede a la altura donde terminan las mordazas. Una vez ubicado ahí, se cierra la morsa ejerciendo presión (bastante, pero sin romper nada) sobre la junta. Luego se gira el cargador 90º y se repite el proceso hasta dar una vuelta completa. Si no consiguen soltar ambas mitades, se repite el proceso completo hasta que se logre, sin que se exciten demasiado y le den manija a la morsa hasta pulverizar todo".
> Por lo general, se suelta antes de completar la segunda vuelta, pero hay algunos que no son tan fáciles y requieren un poco mas de paciencia.


 



Yaaaa, y yo que  queria patentar el metodo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2010)

Algunos tornillos vienen con un pegamento verde transparente  que "afloja" con calor .

Vi por ahí que a un disco rígido kaput, le habían reemplazado el disco de aluminio por otro de amoladora de mano chica o le habían pegado una lija encima . Una belleza para tener en la mesa y adaptar destornilladores varios.









Saludos !


----------



## Tacatomon (May 27, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Algunos tornillos vienen con un pegamento verde transparente  que "afloja" con calor .
> 
> Vi por ahí que a un disco rígido kaput, le habían reemplazado el disco de aluminio por otro de amoladora de mano chica o le habían pegado una lija encima . Una belleza para tener en la mesa y adaptar destornilladores varios.
> 
> ...



¿No les digo?

Uno no deja de aprender cosas nuevas!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 28, 2010)

estoy a favor de los tornillos raros ,sino cualquier gil abre y ase un desastre 
los usuarios siempren abren ''para ver si tenia un cablecito suelto''
una placa de tv partida a la mitad por un cliente que quiso abrir un tv y se olvido del tornillo que agarrael flyback ,
otro tv con fuente volada y de fusible,un pedacitode barilla de aluminio 
y todo por intentar reparar cuando no saben un comino 
totalmente a favor de tornillos raros,aunque despues nos cueste a nosotros  abrirlos,(un tor 5 puntas 70 pesos )caro laherramienta ,pero que plaser cuando sabemos que no toquetearon el artefacto


----------



## Helminto G. (May 28, 2010)

simple tsunami, se cobra mas, el saber cuesta


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 28, 2010)

por supuesto coyotito, ademas tambien cuestan las herramientas 
cobro mas si el equipo tiene cucarachas,o intentaron repararlo sins aber  ,pero lo que mas rabia meda es cuando  traen cucarachas ,
tv con monedas ,muchasssss casi que cubrio la mitad del costo de la repacion,tv alcancia,
termometro,pastillas,monedas,lapices,agujas,un cuchillo,palitos de chupetin,ufff si e encontrado  cosas raras adentro de los tv


----------



## antiworldx (May 28, 2010)

Bueno, como de todas formas ya tacato le puso toque de muerte a estos hilos... dejen aprovecho para platicarles que una vez, quitando un filtro de gasolina, me desespere, le di un jalon al tubo, y que rompi el cople... 
Me tarde en cambiar un filtro de gasolina 4 horas (tube que bajar el tanque) lo que si hubiera sido paciente, me hubiera tardado 5 minutos.


----------



## Helminto G. (May 28, 2010)

vuelvo a lo mismo, ovservacion


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 28, 2010)

ajaaa estabamos siendo observados,,, saludos cacho


asta mañana amigos


----------



## Cacho (May 28, 2010)

Saludos Gus.
Hasta mañana.


----------



## Josefe17 (May 28, 2010)

En la revista Compra Maestra de la OCU de junio 2010 aparece un tema que viene al cuento. Dejo el link, pero sólo socios lo pueden ver:
http://www.ocu.org/derechos-del-consumidor-y-familia/20100501/espacio-abierto-Attach_s499474.pdf

Éste remite a una página web sobre alguien que que tiene un problema similar al pleanteado con un calefactor, a quien apoyo al 1000%:
http://www.molleda.com/~guillermo/protestas/aparatos_calefactor.html

Edito: al 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000%

Josefe17


----------



## franko1819 (May 28, 2010)

josefe17 dijo:


> Éste remite a una página web sobre alguien que que tiene un problema similar al pleanteado con un calefactor, a quien apoyo al 1000%:
> http://www.molleda.com/~guillermo/protestas/aparatos_calefactor.html




Concuerdo con ese articulo totalmente... no deberian tener "tornillos de seguridad", deberian tener solo cruz,plano y torX... que el torX solo se use en algunos casos... como en los estereos de auto, la mayoria viene con torX.



Saludos!


----------



## Helminto G. (May 28, 2010)

el tipo de tornillo deberia depender de la precicion que va a tener, el plano deveria estar descontinuado (creanme que tengo mis razones) cruz y philips es diferente y su confucion es causa de tornillos y desarmadores barridos y dañados torx y allen deberian ser usados en piezaz delicadas o de precicion


----------



## Cacho (May 28, 2010)

El problema más frecuente que he encontrado es que muchos intentan manejar los tornillos con cabeza pozidrive usando un destornillador (desarmador) phillips. Son parecidas y para poco torque o cabezas relativamente grandes se pueden usar indistintamente, pero... llegado un punto hay que usar el correcto 







Si miramos bien, los pozi son más bien mochos (romos), mientras que los phillips (especialemnte los más chicos) son puntiagudos. Eso ayuda a que no agarren bien las estrías y nos mandamos el moco de redondear la cabeza del tornillo.
No serán indesarmables, pero si usamos el destornillador equivocado 


Saludos


----------



## franko1819 (May 28, 2010)

Wooow!!


No sabia la diferencia!! 

Hasta pensaba que no habia diferencia!! Ahora se porque se me redondean las cabezas de los tornillos!!



Gracias Cacho!!


----------



## Josefe17 (May 28, 2010)

Otro tocanarices es la garantía, ya que los fabricantes hacen que los aparatos duren 2 años y un poco más. El ejemplo más claro y cercano que tengo es el móvil de madre, marca Samsung. La batería ha durado, sospechosamente, 2 años y un mes, justo para que se vaya fuera de garantía y te fuerce a cambiar de móvil. Lo curioso es que en 15 días pasó de cargarlo una vez a la semana a diario y no cogía. ¿No es para cogerlos a todos de una parte que duele...?

Josefe17


----------



## Helminto G. (May 28, 2010)

los celulares actuales tienen una vida util de menos de dos años y las garantias siempre son asi, se garantiza el uso promedio de los componentes


----------



## Josefe17 (May 28, 2010)

A mí me la s**a, ya que cuando compro algo quiero que me dure, no para que me guste y compro otro. Soy demasiado utilitarista. No soporto que una p**a empresa, sobre todo de comunicaciones, me ande forzando lo que me ha de durar algo para que su cartera se llene. Mi lavadora tiene 19 años y ahí sigue. La electrónica moderna y digital puede tener ventajas de compresión, aumento de aplicaciones, pero como fallan más, prefiero la analógica. No sé si es por la propia tecnología o por las ANSIAS de beneficio de una empresa. ES ALGO INDIGNATE si es lo segundo. No soporto depender de nadie y que nadie me fuerce  lo que he de hacer con mis cosas.

Josefe17


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 28, 2010)

Aunque te vaya a molestar, lamentablemente es lo segundo.


La idea es que consumamos, consumamos, consumamos, y gastemos dinero, gastemos dinero, gastemos dinero, y nos endeudemos, nos endeudemos... etc... de modo que tengamos que vivir para trabajar... y consumir, y gastar dinero... etc...


Antes las cosas eran más robustas. Se hacían para que duraran. Hay TVs antiguos que todavía funcionan. Ahora una pantalla con suerte te dura unos cuantos años y se agota... y murió el TV...


Es la época de lo desechable. Lo Usas. Ya no sirve. A botarlo y comprar otro.

Es más: Muchas empresas intentan lavarte el cerebro con sus campañas publicitarias para que creas que ya no sirve lo que compraste, lo deseches y te compres otro nuevo, para estar a la moda... en onda... y creer que serás más aceptado por el resto porque tienes el auto último modelo, el PC o celular....blablabla...


----------



## zxeth (May 28, 2010)

Nos e si alguna vez les paso pero hay ciertas personas que para que no pueda otra persona arreglar algo que se rompio en un tablero lo sueldan u,u ODIO CON TODA MI ALMA A ESAS PERSONAS. El otro dia tenia que automatizar un horno de tratamiento termico (1200ªc approx.) y me trajieron un tablero viejo de ese horno, pero no estaba automatizado, solo usaba un par de reles y un par de chucherias para hacer mover una grua. Tenia que reemplazar eso por un plc =). LO que me paso es que cuando lo quise abrir porque me pidio que usara cosas de ese tablero (ademas que no era muy grande el tablero) estaba soldado en todo el contorno. Ahora me pregunto. Quien puede ser taaaan estupido como para hacer eso?. Hay gente que la verdad me da mucha bronca saber que pueden hacer eso u.u. Odio mas a una persona que hace esto que a kirchner . Lo solucione con una caladora y 3 cuchillas de caladoras, porque para colmo, este tablero era de fundicion pura :S


----------



## Josefe17 (May 28, 2010)

Capitalismo...
Yo no tiro nada, todo lo que me sirve lo guardo, sea para su uso original o no. Por ejemplo motores o pantallas fluorescetes, o la reactancia de la bombilla de bajo consumo que dio el gobierno. Salió de la caja y se cayó al suelo.


----------



## franko1819 (May 28, 2010)

Yo tambien hago lo mismo, no tiro nada... guardo gabinetes,placas,tornillos,leds,cables,IC,chapitas,disipadores, de todo...



Viva reciclar!!


----------



## Helminto G. (May 28, 2010)

trabajo con celuares y son las cosas mas desechables que he visto, aun asi tienen reparacion (si no no comeria), antes los aparatos se vendian por bien hechas, ahora se venden por que se nesecitan, pero lo que menos notamos es que las empresas nos venden son nesecidades no productos, yo no use celular hasta que los clientes me lo demandaron e igual paso con el internet, fuera de eso procuro no adquirir nada que me convensa de nesecitarlo

porcierto lo mas util para la reparacion celular es recuperar componentes de telefonos descontinuados o dañados (tengo un cerro de esos estupidos aparatejos)


----------



## g.corallo (May 28, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> El problema más frecuente que he encontrado es que muchos intentan manejar los tornillos con cabeza pozidrive usando un destornillador (desarmador) phillips. Son parecidas y para poco torque o cabezas relativamente grandes se pueden usar indistintamente, pero... llegado un punto hay que usar el correcto
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hola la diferencia entre uno y otro es que uno es ph y el otro es pz cuando compren puntas para destornilladores notaran la diferencia


----------



## Helminto G. (May 28, 2010)

lo andaba olvidando, ¡*¡¡¡no compren destornilladores chinos o de mala calidad!!!!* al final resultan mas caros evitenlos


(creo que aplica con herramienta en general)


----------



## Josefe17 (May 29, 2010)

Ya se me ha quedado metida alguna vez alguna punta de un destornillador malo en el tornillo, jaja.


----------



## jorger (May 29, 2010)

Mmm el tema este me parece interesante.
Recuerdo hace poco, intenté desmontar una lámpara de estas de bajo consumo (en versión mini).Cuando fui a por el destornillador y me encuentro con los tornillos más raros del mundo:

La cabeza estaba diseñada de tal forma que el tornillo se podía apretar, pero no aflojar.Es como si fuese un resalte.Algo difícil de describir..

Debería de estar prohibido, y es que no hay que ser muy listo para darse cuenta de que ese diseño lo hicieron a propósito para que el aparato no se puediera desmontar :enfadado:.
Lo de las puntas raras lo puedo aceptar, pero esto *no.*

¿Qué opinan?

Un saludo.


----------



## Josefe17 (May 29, 2010)

Los conozco. Taladradora y...


----------



## franko1819 (May 29, 2010)

Tenes toda la razon del mundo jorge.... da rabia y bronca a la vez :enfadado::enfadado:




Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (May 29, 2010)

¿Y éstos? Aseguro que son tornillos, pero sin hendidura, lo que convierte a las bases múltiples en indesmentables; o a taladradora, aunque eso las destroza si no tienes mucha maña (todo ésto lo digo por experiencia). Me pregúnto cómo los meterán...

Josefe17

P.D. Eso es el armario de conexiones de mi equipo de sonido y del PC portátil


----------



## jorger (May 29, 2010)

josefe17 dijo:


> .. Me pregúnto cómo los meterán...


 
Me supongo que con alguna herramienta que aprisiona la cabeza a la vez que los va girando para atornillarlos.
Otra manera creo que imposible.


----------



## elosciloscopio (May 29, 2010)

Bien, lamente desentonar con todos, pero no creo que se debieran prohibir los tornillos raros, pues hacen el aparato más seguro, ya que evitan que el usuario medio toque lo que no debe, especialmente en el caso de aparatos con tensiones letales

aunque cuando me toca sacar uno de esos si que me pone de los nervios...


----------



## jorger (May 29, 2010)

Tampoco estoy en contra de ellos, mientras que se puedan quitar..
Una cosa es encontrarte con tornillos de cabeza rara, y otra cosa es toparte con un tornillo que no se puede aflojar con nada.

Con un poco de mañana se consigue aflojar todos sin destrozarlos.. menos con los dichosos tornillos del resalte.. aahg :enfadado:
Ese tiene que prohibirse.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 29, 2010)

tornillos antivandalismo ,solo ay una forma de sacarlo ,con la herramienta apropiada


----------



## Helminto G. (May 29, 2010)

josefe17 dijo:


> ¿Y éstos? Aseguro que son tornillos, pero sin hendidura, lo que convierte a las bases múltiples en indesmentables; o a taladradora, aunque eso las destroza si no tienes mucha maña (todo ésto lo digo por experiencia). Me pregúnto cómo los meterán...
> 
> Josefe17
> 
> P.D. Eso es el armario de conexiones de mi equipo de sonido y del PC portátil



checate bien es probable que tengan unos bornesitos a los lados del tornillo, como si fueran de cabesa exagonal pero mas redondeados, con unos salientes pequeños


----------



## Josefe17 (May 30, 2010)

Todo aparato ha de ser desmontable, y si pone no tocar, NO TOQUES, no seas tonto para liarla. Si no sabes, no hagas nada. La puedes liar tan gorda que convertirías tu cama en una caja de madera


----------



## franko1819 (May 30, 2010)

Yo creo que los meten asi: 
Son tornillos comunes y corrientes... los atornillan.. y despues de alguna forma le funden metal sobre las hendiuras, de tal forma que quedan tapadas.


Fue lo 1º que se me vino a la cabeza.Es un poco loca la idea, pero como ya soy un poco loco 



Saludos!!


----------



## jorger (May 30, 2010)

franko1819 dijo:


> Yo creo que los meten asi:
> Son tornillos comunes y corrientes... los atornillan.. y despues de alguna forma le funden metal sobre las hendiuras..


 
Si fundieran metal distinto al del tornillo se notaría.Si fuese el mismo material que el resto del tornillo (acero) el plástico de alrededor se fundiría o se carbonizaría (un poco) por el calor..

Creo que lo que dices sería una buena forma de complicarse la vida en el caso de que no se deteriorara el plástico 
Yo sigo con mi idea (ver más arriba) 

Un saludo.


----------



## franko1819 (May 30, 2010)

Si, yo pense lo mismo... pero estoy un poco loco estos dias jajaja....



Saludos!!


----------



## antiworldx (May 30, 2010)

No me complico... Ante tornillos necios, broca y taladro.


----------



## Josefe17 (May 30, 2010)

Existen accesorios que permiten extraer cómodamente tornillos dañados, por lo que si los tocamos un poco con la máquina, y preparamos una cabeza "apta" para ello, luego salen solos. Problema es que tienen un vástago de 1/4 hexagonal y no llegan a tornillos profundos. Además interesa utilizar la torre vertical para fijar el objeto y poder trabajar cómodamente (siempre y cuando se pueda), tanto para esto como para meter la broca.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 13, 2010)

aver ya que dicen tener dificultades espero no se encuentren nunca con este tornillo


----------



## franko1819 (Jun 13, 2010)

Como pudiste sacarlo?


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 13, 2010)

afortunadamente es un error de la maquinaria de produccion, falto hacerle la ranura para el desarmador, pero me parecio agradable mostrarselos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 13, 2010)

> Ante tornillos necios, broca y taladro.



y un buen extractor de tornillos....
o una buena Coca-Cola

http://www.theinvisiblemotorcycle.com/howtos/como-extraer-un-maldito-tornillo-descabezado


*Edito*: si la coca no funciona mantenganla refrigerada porque les va a servir mientras piensan como sacarlo....


saludos...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 15, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> aver ya que dicen tener dificultades espero no se encuentren nunca con este tornillo



mmm, Ya decía yo... Eso si que que sería el colmo de los tornillos imposibles!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 15, 2010)

y eso que no has visto uno que me encontre que no tiene cuerda, ese seria mas bien facilisimo de retirar


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 15, 2010)

¿Un martillo? LOL!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 15, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> y eso que no has visto uno que me encontre que no tiene cuerda, ese seria mas bien facilisimo de retirar



Ni son tan raros ... de hecho hasta los venden!!! 





Pense que eran asi por diseño, no que fueran errores de produccion... Normalmente en mi tierra se llaman clavos...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 15, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> *Ni son tan raros ... de hecho hasta los venden!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 15, 2010)

enseri ese es un error de produccion, tiene cabeza plana philips, ya subire foto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> aver ya que dicen tener dificultades espero no se encuentren nunca con este tornillo


 

Hay *CLAVOS* con cabeza ranurada , los utilizan para la fabricación de muebles , vos lo mirás y pensás que es fuerte con esos tornillos  , hasta que se afloja e intentás ajustarle los tornillos .

Saludos !


----------



## lubeck (Jun 16, 2010)

> Hay CLAVOS con cabeza ranurada ,



y tambien los hay con algo de cuerda... o mas bien torcidos... no se como se diga...

 aca se les llaman tomateros,  una vez puestos  previamente mojados y un poco de tiempo a que se oxiden son imposibles de sacar sin dañar donde fueron colocados....

A que no se sabian esa de mojarlos antes de ponerlos?

Saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Jun 16, 2010)

Hay unos clavos tomateros que no es necesario mojarlos, están recubiertos por una sustancia que se ablanda por la fricción cuando se clavan y se adhiere a la madera.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 16, 2010)

Esos no los conocia hammer... o mas bien no recubiertos de la sustancia...

yo los que mencionaba son estos.....

http://www.dictesa.com/especiales.html
foto inferior...


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 16, 2010)

los retorcidos si se pueden sacar sin dañar las periferias pero se nesecita practica


----------



## lubeck (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola Helminto...

  Ya oxidados de un par de meses si cuesta un buen.... normalmente se descabezan antes de que salgan...

 y dependiendo la posición de las maderas  se complica mas.... con mucho empeño si salen.... pero es la mejor manera que conozco para evitar el usar tornillo y bajar costos... 

 Me entero que no es nuevo el método pero yo lo descubrí por accidente.... cuando se me mojo una bolsa de clavos y por no comprar mas use esos.... el resultado me pareció excelente incluso sin utilizar pegamento... y todavia es mejor si se meten un poco inclinados formando una "V" entre clavo y clavo.... en eso si me pasaron el tip.....

Edito:

En el link dice que son inoxidables pero tambien los hay en acero normal.....

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 16, 2010)

desmontaba tarimas, de montacargas, las primeras las destrosaba, con el tiempo y maña fui sacandolas sin pleito, la cosa es paciencia


----------



## lubeck (Jun 16, 2010)

uh si... 

esas tarimas... no se de cuales te desarmabas pero normalmente son de madera de quinta y peor siempre se desbaratan, me toco desarmar unas cuantas y nada mas no salen completas... no les agarre el modo...jejeje


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 16, 2010)

pues ya trabajadas no es tan mala madera, yo reutilisaba esa madera hasta que consegui otro "proveedor", asi que aprendi a no dañarla


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 16, 2010)

El secreto, no usar herramienta acme... jajaja


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 16, 2010)

el asunto es que las tarimas si traen clavos acme


----------

